# leg cleeks/ market sticks



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Vist to the Lincolnshire stickmaking association today held 4 times a year .just some pics people have made

Good drive through the village with thatched cottages and pub all in full autum colour pleasent trip always nice to drive through and stop for a bevy

A mixture of buffalo and rams horn with some wood stock

[attachmet=505:001.JPG]


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I had to look up "leg cleeks." Tho' I had always heard about shepherds' crooks, I don't know of anyone who ever used one.

There are a couple of wood carvers groups near where I live. At least one carver from them made sticks for sale at a nature preserve where I have a membership. His works sold out quickly. They were pretty good, but without much of the finesse I see on those from Lincolnshire.

I see the refined, and traditional forms in the pics. Around here, one might find bird heads, like yours, or perhaps dog heads. Does anyone in the UK top their sticks w. lawn or diesel tractors? I've seen a bunch of those where I live.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll caveat this with, I could be totally wrong , but from what I have noticed, this form of craft is highly judged according to the standards of a 'type' and do not deviate much from that standard within reason. Occasionally there will be a trout or a dog or fox instead of the thistle or acorn. But the overall form is standard.

Great looking work, wish we had something similar here. Bet it was great fun.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

People carve all sorts of toppers on there shanks ,what can be donre has been done by someone. These sticks are of exceptional qaulity made by a champion stickmaker, The association i go to consists of about 50 members and you can purchase any kind of horn thro a collective buying


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes your right JJireh its a specalist form , wonderfully made highly prized over here.There are some amazing carved horn sticks sometimes wonder how the manged to get all the detail. A lot of them use dentist equipment

Its a good club they run several workshops a year specailising in the craft of this type with no charge other than a collective fee to cover room hire

I have yet to see better work done


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

JUST TRIVA

interesting article in the independant news paper 27th nov.A n Americam woman has designed a new cattle stick in the shape of a paddle for yardsmen to use.

Yardsmen are the chaps who guide the cattle into the market pen sfor sale. mad eh?

Had a look on line to see if i could find one ,no luck .understand a yards mans stick is 6-8 ft long

There are some wierd laws cant vouch for the american law but Queen Elizebeth 1st passed a law to say that drovers had to registra there stick so the could have a license to become a drover . if there where caught without one the would be fined between 40 shillings and 5£

It dosnt apply today.

A highland drover called his stick a goad and had a pionted end on assume this was to protect himeself and his cattle from poachers They travelled about 6- 15miles per day..All this is before the railway

I am from fenland and there was a long tradddition of driving geese etc to makets these sould oftern be anything up to 2000.birds usually all the drovers had sticks and dogs to help them.

A city some 70 miles away has a goose fair each year it no longer sells geese etc but is now a fun fair but it was a traditional city to sell the ducks and geese each year,

before going on the drive the drovers would cover the fowls feet in tar and clip there wings and always had trained dogs

New york also had many drovers in the city and isnt just confined to large cattle drives, there is a article on the web called THE CROOKED LAKE REVIEW

i just typed in goose droves and found it some of you may wish to read it if interested.

The welsh drover would oftern drive 400 cattle from wales to kent in england and there would be up to 12 drovers and about 4 corgi dogs. Most of the dogs used today are welsh collies


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

More triva

There are roads signs in england now with a image of ducks on then it tells you that web footed creatures have right of way. there are some down the road from me lol

This is because water fowl played an improtant role in peoples livleyhood so we have to by law stop to let the ducks and duckling pass lol but they oftern do , there is a large population of ducks and geese in the area.During the breeding season there always walking up and down the road and resting in the front garden.,it is a built up area


----------



## Wrylock (Jan 23, 2014)

The Paddle shape is called a rattle Paddle  I use a solid Fiberglas Sorting pole like this < http://www.qcsupply.com/farm-livestock/handling/sorting-whips-poles/50071-super-size-sorting-pole.html > as my usual walking stick. It is cheap & Strong! I have used it on snakes & stray aggressive dogs...


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes i understand there are two size of paddles one for pigs and a larger one they use for cattle ,never seen any yet, had a quick look at the fiberglass ,handy and cheap i suppose forgive me, but being a stickmaker

just as good as the aliminum ones but always think they lack character and individuality



Wrylock said:


> The Paddle shape is called a rattle Paddle  I use a solid Fiberglas Sorting pole like this < http://www.qcsupply.com/farm-livestock/handling/sorting-whips-poles/50071-super-size-sorting-pole.html > as my usual walking stick. It is cheap & Strong! I have used it on snakes & stray aggressive dogs...


----------



## Wrylock (Jan 23, 2014)

Cobalt  what I have seen of your work is just delightful! With juggling two large dogs I end up dropping my Stick a few times on the pavement. Having that happen to a favorite carved cane too many times would prove to be tragic!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Cobalt. It is always so good to see what others are doing.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

i also like to see others work.As i dont work in the same way as people on this site it useful for dfiffernt ideas.The texturing work of yours realy works well ,both from a pratical piont of view and a decorative one as gives both grip and decoration.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Never worry about dropping them there pretty robust things and are made to be functional and to be enjoyeable to use .Enjoy your walking



Wrylock said:


> Cobalt  what I have seen of your work is just delightful! With juggling two large dogs I end up dropping my Stick a few times on the pavement. Having that happen to a favorite carved cane too many times would prove to be tragic!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple more toppers finished a bit of a odd one .a team GB cyclist ,a thumb sticka mallard and a canvas back drake which some of you will know

Just trying some new pearlised paints out on the mallard .busy few days.Just need to tidy the mallards eyes


----------

